# Swollen eye



## 22ChickenNuggets (Jun 10, 2021)

Hi, I’m new to the forum, and sadly I have a medical question. I have 2 chickens that have a swollen eye. I haven’t noticed any sneezing, coughing, any discharge. Both were eating and drinking ok. I brought them into the house to quarantine from the rest of the girls. But I really need some advice. I have called a vet, and they never got back to me so I’ll be calling again tomorrow. But if anyone could give me some insight on what’s going on would be much appreciated.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

How odd, just the one eye and on the same side. It looks like its only the tissue around the eye and doesn't involve the sinus. It is possible they were stung by something. But it's really weird.


----------



## 22ChickenNuggets (Jun 10, 2021)

robin416 said:


> How odd, just the one eye and on the same side. It looks like its only the tissue around the eye and doesn't involve the sinus. It is possible they were stung by something. But it's really weird.


It’s 2 different birds. I don’t think it’s a sting. My Cochins eye has got worse over night and he had bubbles in the corner of his eye, the RIR still looks the same. The black on the waddle is dirt I looked closer. I’m still waiting on a vet to call. I’ve been using VetRx on both. I know it’s not the greatest, but I figure it’s something.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I knew it was different birds, that's why I thought it was odd that two birds, same eye. 

You can also call your state vet to see if they'll do a throat swab to see if it's something like a virus or bacteria.


----------



## 22ChickenNuggets (Jun 10, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I knew it was different birds, that's why I thought it was odd that two birds, same eye.
> 
> You can also call your state vet to see if they'll do a throat swab to see if it's something like a virus or bacteria.


Never heard of a state vet.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, your state Ag department has a state vet on the payroll. For those of us that raised chickens for more than backyard ornaments we used them for our NPIP certifications. Before I got out of raising them I talked to my state vet several times about stuff.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You know something you can try is children's Benadryl. If it is a bite or sting it will reduce the swelling.


----------



## 22ChickenNuggets (Jun 10, 2021)

robin416 said:


> You know something you can try is children's Benadryl. If it is a bite or sting it will reduce the swelling.


You know, I’m running scenarios through my head. And I’ve had a box fan running in my coop for days. Because it’s been 90’s and humid. Im almost wondering if maybe debris was blown into thier eyes and sinus’s which is what the issue is. My reds eye looks 50xs better today, but my Cochins looks a little worse. Im just waiting on this vet to call. So I can ask about Tylan50.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They can be so much like little kids with strange stuff happening. 

I would expect to see the eye being more irritated than what I'm seeing in the pics if it was debris.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Are the other chickens pecking at them? I would probably have to agree with @robin416. Possible a bee or wasp could have stung them there, when they peck the flowers that the bees pollinate on they'll most likely sting them. But how weird that they would've both got stung in the same area, it says though, chickens eyes can be swollen for other reasons too. It will look like a inflamed abscess or pimple around the eye. It May go Away on Its Own though. I believe it's called a stye.


----------



## TawnyFeathers (Jun 6, 2021)

It could be infected, but I’m can’t be sure as you said there wasn’t any discharge which is usually a big pointer


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Bubbles in eye and the eye is droopy x 2 birds = MG. Tylan will treat it.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*In the picture both hen's nostrils look dirty/cogged. If so, this would back up your idea of the fans stirring up dust causing the birds problems. I realize what looks like dirty nostrils is likely a trick of lighting/shadows. I thought it worth mentioning though.*


----------

